# [Info] Aquamark



## Icke&Er (17. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Was ist eigentlich Aquamark?*


Bei Aquamark handelt es sich um einen 3D-Benchmark, welcher auf der krass Engine basiert, die schon bei AquaNox und AquaNox 2 zum Einsatz kam. Das Aquamarkergebniss bietet einen Überblick über die jewalige Leistung des Systems und ist hierbei den Futuremark-Programmen sehr ähnlich.
Auch bei Aquamark spielt die Kombination aus CPU, Ram und natürlich der Grafikkarte ein wichtige Rolle. Dabei ist auch hier die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer, dass man mit einem übertaktetem System ein besseres Ergebniss erreichen kann!

*Wo bekomme ich Aquamark her?*


Aquamark ist ein kostenloses Programm, was keiner Registrierung unterliegt und somit auch sehr beliebt ist.
Downloaden kann man es z.B. hier: klick mich!


*Aquamark und HWBot!*


In der Oc-Community ist Aquamark ein sehr beliebtes Programm und somit ist es logischer Weise auch beim Bot vertreten!
Um ein Aquamarkergebniss im Bot hochladen zukönnen ist ein Beweis-Screen von nöten, welcher folgendes beinhalten muss:

1x CPU-Z ( Seite mit den CPU-Angaben)
1x GPU-Z ( seite mit den GPU-Takraten)
1x Aquamarkergebniss (Am besten mit Paint)

Alle anderen Angaben, wie RAM oder Informationen über das Mainboard sind freiwillig!

Beispiel-Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Einstellungen:*


Bei den Grafikkartentreibern/Betriebssystemen ist zwischen nvidia und ATI zu unterscheiden:


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 
> Hier ist eigentlich kein Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Treibern festzustellen und darum würde ich zum neusten raten. ​ 
> Bei dem OS ist WinVista oder Win7 in der 32bit Version zu empfehlen, egal ob für Single oder Multi-GPU Systeme.​ 
> Damit Aquamark mit allen ATI-karten reibungslos ausgeführt wird, ist eine spezielle direcpll.dll Datei von nöten! Diese findet ihr im Anhang.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
> Beim nvidia-Treiber kommt es sehr auf die zu benchende Karte an, da jede Karte ihren speziellen Treiber benötigt. Hier am besten im Forum nachfragen und sich von der netten Community was empfehlen lassen!​ 
> Bei nvidia Grafikkarten ist Win XP (32bit) für Single oder Dual-GPU zu empfehlen und für alles drüber wieder WinVista (32bit ohne SP)​ 

*Tweaks/Wissenswertes:*​ 

> Aquamark skaliert am besten mit hohem CPU-Takt. (Es ist also wichtig einen möglichst hohen Takt zu fahren!)​ 
> Auch der GPU-Takt ist wichtig, also auch die Grafikkarte mit übertakten.​ 
> Selbst der RAM-Takt oder dessen Latenzen (Timings) sind von wichtiger Bedeutung.​ 
> Selbst den PCIe-Takt im Bios anheben, da auch dieser ein paar Punkte mehr bringt​ 
> nvidia Nutzer sollten genau wie bei 3DMark 06 den vRam übertakten, da dieser richtig Punkte bringt!​ 
> Im Anhang findet ihr einen Patch, womit Aquamark auch auf 64bit Systemen läuft.

> "Fenster Modus Trick" (siehe Post #13)​ 
> 





der8auer schrieb:


> bei Nvidia SLI im Treiber AA & AF deaktivieren, Frame Rendering muss auf AF2 und High Performance bzw. hohe Leistung. Ansonsten kann das Ergebnis bei Nvidia sehr gering ausfallen.


 

> 





Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> -Nvidia treiber auf "höchste Performance"
> -Bei manchen Karten LOD auf 3,9-4,1 ---> weiter Infos in Post #8
> -Bei großen SLI/Quadcrossfire Systemen die .exe von "Aquamark3" auf "3DMark03" umbennen(SEHR WICHTIG)​


 


Wer jetzt Diskusionsbedarf hat oder ein Ergebniss vorstellen möchte, für den gehts hier weiter!​ 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/50406-aquamark-sammelthread.html​ 



So! Damit sollte dan alles wichtige gesagt sein und ich wünsche frohes benchen. Ich hoffe für unser PCGHX-HWBot-Team. ​ 
Was? Du bist noch nicht angemeldet beim Bot? Dann aber schnell das hier lesen!​ 


*PS:* Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet bitte pM an mich! Denn ihr wisst ja: "Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache!"​ 
Natürlich sind auch Anregungen oder neue Tweaks hier im Thread erwünscht und gefordert!​ 


MFG​ 
David​


----------



## der8auer (17. Februar 2010)

Schöne Anleitung  Damit haben wir alle wichtigen Benchmarks abgedeckt.

Du könntest noch hinzufügen, dass man bei Nvidia SLI im Treiber AA & AF deaktivieren muss, Frame Rendering muss auf AF2 und High Performance bzw. hohe Leistung. Ansonsten kann das Ergebnis bei Nvidia sehr gering ausfallen.


----------



## Alriin (17. Februar 2010)

Ja, super!

Gibt es nicht noch nen 64bit-Patch für den AM3?


----------



## der8auer (17. Februar 2010)

Jep stimmt: Radeon3D  Downloads: Aquamark 3 Vista 64bit Patch

Könntest auch noch einbinden, Icke&Er.


----------



## Hollywood (17. Februar 2010)

Gut gemacht! 

Hier gibts den 64Bit Patch:

Radeon3D  Downloads: Aquamark 3 Vista 64bit Patch

Soweit mir bekannt, läuft der auch unter XP. Bin mir aber grad nichr sicher.

lg

Hollywood

EDIT: Roman war schneller....


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Februar 2010)

Danke Jungs!

Ist editiert

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. Februar 2010)

Schön gemacht.

Meine zusätzlichen Tweaks:

-Nvidia treiber auf "höchste Performance"
-Bei manchen Karten LOD auf 3,9-4,1
-Bei großen SLI/Quadcrossfire Systemen die .exe von "Aquamark3" auf "3DMark03" umbennen(SEHR WICHTIG)

könntest du noch editieren

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## mAlkAv (18. Februar 2010)

Also das LOD kann man nicht vereinheitlichen, da sich Grafikkarten jeder Generation unterschiedlich verhalten. 3.9-4.1 ist meistens auch schon zu hoch, lieber 3.0 oder etwas niedriger.
Wobei es auf der anderen Seite auch Karten/Treiber gibt die mit LOD 15 am besten fahren.


----------



## Matti OC (18. Februar 2010)

Mit den Aquamark 3 Vista 64bit Patch, kann man den Bench im T-M auf echtzeit gehen und Kerne zuweisen 
( @ Hollywood) ja, läuft auch unter Win XP 
Ich verwende keine PLL und schließe den Aquamark immer mit dem T-M, so bleibt er immer so schnell wie nach einen System Neustart. (CPU Score bricht nicht ein)

lg Matti


----------



## timbola (18. Februar 2010)

Vorweg, gefällt mir gut dein Howto. 

Aber zu dem 64-Bit Patch, wenn ich den downloaden möchte, muss ich mich erst bei Radeon3D.org registrieren. Vlt könntest du das irgendwie noch so machen, dass das man den Patch ohne Anmeldung bei Radeon3D.org downloaden kann.


----------



## amdintel (18. Februar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Jep stimmt: Radeon3D  Downloads: Aquamark 3 Vista 64bit Patch
> 
> Könntest auch noch einbinden, Icke&Er.



nur leider kommt man mal wieder an den Download des 64 Pachtes nicht ran, 

-------------
Bitte beachte: Die Downloads vom Radeon3D.org-Server stehen ausschließlich registrierten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung
-----------

keine Lust und zu umständlich da ran zu kommen !

schade  das Aquamark 3 nicht weiter entwickelt wurde  und man 2003 Aquamark 3 eingestellt hat .
Parallel dazu gab  es ja noch AquaNox gleicher Hersteller 
AquaNox - Google-Suche war schwer zu spielen dieses Game,
für damalige Verhältnisse gute Grafik so was lieft dann auf einem Intel PII/III mit 250 bis 500 mhz *g*


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Februar 2010)

Habe mir den Patch runtergeladen und werde ihn nachher noch als Datei einbinden!

Edit: Patch ist nun im Anhang verfügbar 

MFG


----------



## Icke&Er (14. Mai 2010)

Neuen Tweak entdeckt:

1: AM3 auf Fenster Modus umstellen

2: AM3 starten

3: Mitten im Test das Programm durch den Taskmanager (Prozzes beenden) abbrechen

4: Wieder auf den normalen Modus zurückstellen (kein Fenster Modus)

5: Test normal durchlaufen lassen ---> staunen 

Funzte bei: ATI X800 , ATI 4330 

Funzte nicht bei: GTX 260 , GTX 260 @ SLI (2 Karten)

PS: Villt hilft es ja auch einem von euch! 

MFG


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Mai 2010)

Wie stellst du bitte den AM3 auf fenstermodus um ??


----------



## Icke&Er (14. Mai 2010)

Ja okay Fenster Modus war blöde definiert!

Guck auf das Bild, da ich es sonst schlecht beschreiben kann 

MFG

David


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Mai 2010)

funzt auch mit gtx 470 bringt nur nix mehr. 
Da gibt es noch ganz andere tweaks 
Dazu kommt später was.


----------



## Icke&Er (14. Mai 2010)

Es scheint eher bei älteren/kleinern Karten was zu bringen, da es mit meinen GTXen auch nichts bewirkt!

Nalos lass deine neuen Kollegas an deinen Tweaks teilhaben 

MFG


----------



## Semih91 (14. Mai 2010)

Mal schauen, ob das was bei einem 8800GTS was bewirkt^^


----------



## Ü50 (15. Mai 2010)

@Icke&Er,
geht das unter XP-W7 und Vis., hast du mal bei HWBOT nachgefragt, ob das erlaubt ist? Wenn ja, werde ich das Morgen mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Mai 2010)

Habe es alles unter Win 7und Vista versucht! 

PS: Habe Massman angeschrieben, dass er die bitte mal prüfen soll, aber bisher ist nochnichts gekommen 

MFG


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Mai 2010)

Und mein Guid werde ich später mal hier reinstellen muss es noch übersetzen (da ich es vor ner weile in english geschrieben hatte für ein anderes forum.)


----------

